# Free with KU Death of an Island Tart



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*If You Like An Amateur Sleuth With Attitude, 
You'll Love Kadence MacBride*​*Free with Kindle Unlimited or as an Amazon Prime Borrow*​
*She wanted a reconciliation.
She got a murder.*

Following a breakup of 268 days, 12 hours and 23 minutes, Kadence MacBride has messed up and knows it, so she swallows her pride and makes a surprise visit to the Caribbean to try and reconcile with her boyfriend Terrence.

Unfortunately for her, Terrence has moved on and is about to marry hootchie-momma Barbie.

Unfortunately for him, the wedding is called because of death when his bride to be is found strangled. Instead of saying I do, the police believe Terrence did, commit the murder that is. Since suspects on the island are more likely to see the inside of a coffin than a courtroom, Kadence has to help.

They conduct their investigation in the midst of what the tourist bureau deems civil unrest, but plain folks call riots. With no phone, no lights and no motor car, they're more stranded than Gilligan. On the run, stripped of their tourist status, the real murderer is closing in.

Unfortunately for them, it looks like the only way they'll ever leave the island will be in a pine box.

*Excerpt Chapter 1*
There comes a time in every woman's life when she has to go get her man. My time was now. That's what put me on a jet, somewhere over the Caribbean, in this hootchie-momma outfit I'd let my friend Charlene talk me into. Everything I normally let hang out was trussed up like a turkey, and the things I always kept covered were out there swinging in the breeze.

Clothes may make the man, but they change the woman. I'm a thirty-something African-American with junk in my trunk and a chest that women go under the knife for; I always dress to downplay that. I want folks judging me for my mind, not my body.

In this stuff, every time I stood, my chest ended up in some man's face. And when I walked, my butt swished like a Whirlpool on agitate.

Clothes may change the woman, but they make the man lose his mind. They got me to the front of the security line and into first-class on a coach ticket. Terrence didn't have a prayer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt from Chapter 1*

Terrence had grown a beard. He always did when we visited the island. I loved how it felt against my skin, like--

"Kadence?" Terrence looked to Sheila. "Thought you said the Reverend was here."

"I lied...Forgive me? I didn't want to spoil your surprise."

He dropped her hand, then turned to me. "I didn't think you'd ever come."

"I know. Don't worry. I understand about Hootchie-Momma Barbie."

Sheila came over and patted my arm. "Now, now, that's not nice."

She got in one good pat before my eyes told her she'd better not try for two. Sheila pulled Terrence to the loveseat on the other side of the room, like somehow putting that little bit of distance between us would help her cause.

"Now that I'm here," I said, "we can just wrap Miss Thing up in a Hefty bag and set her out with the rest of the trash."

Sheila smiled at me like everything was wonderful. What was wrong with this girl? Surely she realized she was about to get gone.

"I need to talk to Kadence alone," Terrence said.

Sheila turned sideways, dangled one leg over Terrence's, and stroked his face. She was marking him like a dog marks a tree.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt Chapter 2*

There were only about ten of us. I'd read in the paper that in this latest bout of civil unrest, attendance had dropped at all the tourist attractions.

We waited in a large cavern close to the cave's entrance. Bare bulbs, strung around the walls, supplemented the natural light. Suddenly, the bulbs went out, leaving only the light from the entrance. Then it was gone, and we were in complete darkness. A circle of light appeared, and a small black woman stepped into it.

"My name is LaTonya Wolfe. Come with me to a time where there was no electricity; sugar, not tourism, was king, and most people who looked like me wore shackles.

"The year is 1750. My great-great-great-grandfather Jonas is sixteen years old. He'd been captured off the west coast of Africa and brought to the island only a few months prior. From the moment he landed, escape consumed Jonas. His back bore the stripes from his unsuccessful attempts, and he might have died trying if not for the Maroon. What the Maroon taught Jonas changed his destiny and mine."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Excerpt Chapter 2

I stood at the cave's mouth, waiting for the tour to start, when I saw this man checking me out, which wouldn't be happening if I'd worn my Snoopy tee-shirt and gym shorts. But after my pity fest, Snoopy was kinda ripe. I'd brought this short slinky slip dress to seduce Terrence, not sightsee alone, so I couldn't blame the man. If you wave meat in front of a dog, you shouldn't be surprised if he tries to bite you.

The man smiled. His beautiful white teeth stood in sharp contrast to his ebony skin. The prudent thing would've been to turn around and ignore him. So why didn't I? More importantly, why did I smile back?

He wore this white linen suit. Whenever I wear linen, I can't make it out the house good before I'm wrinkled as a Shar-Pei. Despite the 90-degree heat, his looked like it'd just been steam pressed.

As he walked towards me, I saw that his most amazing features were his emerald green eyes. This wasn't the first time a man had undressed me with a look. But this brother made me feel like he'd stripped me bare. I understood why he'd enjoy the view, but not why I'd enjoy showing him. Despite the ninety degree temperature, I shivered. What was wrong with me? Island men hit on anyone with a pulse. When had I become that needy?


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Fill up your Kindle for the holidays ahead. Make a date for a Caribbean vacation with Kadence MacBride.

*Excerpt*
I'd almost gotten back to my car when I felt warm breath on my neck and smelled a hint of butterscotch. Someone whispered in my ear. "I know places in the caves you did not see on that tour. Let me show you, pretty lady."

I turned around. The man looked even better up close and personal.

"Over there." He pointed to an outcropping of rocks.

I don't know what made him think I'd go traipsing around in that cave with him. I kept walking. "My momma taught me not to talk to strangers."

"They call me Raymond. What they call you?"

"They call me gone." I opened my car door and got in.

"Run on, Miss Gone. I be here when you stop running."

I've done some dumb things after a breakup. Raymond struck me as one of those men who specialized in talking women out their drawers. If I didn't keep my guard up, he just might succeed in talking me out of mine.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Stock up for your holiday reading. From now until Sunday December 13, both books in the Kadence MacBride Mystery Series, Death of an Idiot Boss and Death of an Island Tart, are only 99 cents.

http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Santa brought you a new Kindle for Christmas. 
Now you need some new books. 
Why not check out the Kadence MacBride Mysteries? 

[size=12pt]Praise for Kadence MacBride
Kadence MacBride is quite the memorable character.

An original and engaging protagonist.

Kadence is a definite keeper.*


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*The Kadence MacBride Mystery Series*
Best friends since college, Kadence and Terrence have supported each other through failed marriages and dead-end relationships. Despite their strong mutual attraction, they've been unwilling to risk their friendship for a chance at love, until now. They'd be well on their way to happily ever after if they could just stop stumbling over dead bodies.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Snowed in this weekend? 
Curl up on the couch with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart.*

Not your average sleuth.
"I'm a thirty-something African-American with junk in my trunk and a chest that women go under the knife for; I always dress to downplay that. I want folks judging me for my mind, not my body.

"In this stuff, every time I stood, my chest ended up in some man's face. And when I walked, my butt swished like a Whirlpool on agitate."

Not you average mystery
A slave stole a chest from his master and hid it somewhere in the island's caves. No one knows for sure what the chest contained; whatever it was gave the slave enough bargaining power to gain freedom for his entire family. According to legend, the chest's contents still have the power to destroy the master's descendants. Will Kadence solve the mystery of the chest or fall prey to its curse?

*If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride
Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Spend the weekend with Kadence MacBride*

*Excerpt*
This handsome black guy, about three people ahead of me, waved. Young, probably not even twenty, his eyes glittered with the desire I'd hoped to see in Terrence's. He puckered, making little kissy sounds. My mood soured.

"Look, I don't know who you are, but--"

"His name's Terrill Washington. And I'm MRS. Terrill Washington."

The voice came from the true object of his desire, a blonde bionic woman: collagen lips, silicone breasts, and no way the Lord gave her that sista-girl butt. With all those after-market parts, she probably needed a tune-up every 5,000 miles.

*If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride.*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a great read?
Spend the weekend with Kadence MacBride.*

*Review from a verified purchase.*
"Intriguing and suspenseful. Kadence's determination is contagious. Power is most effective when wielded with humility. Looking forward to more from Kadence."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a great read?
Snuggle up with Kadence MacBride this Valentine's Day Weekend.
Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime

She wanted a reconciliation.
She got a murder.

Excerpt
I slid my credit card across the counter. "I need to get off the island today. You can put me on any plane, going anyplace, for any price, as long as it's leaving here today."
"All de planes full today. You can leave three week from yesterday...Next."
"I can't stay here three weeks."
"You cannot get on a plane neither. Unless you can swim, you must stay. We put you on de wait list. If someone cancel, den we call you and you can leave. If not, in three week, you can go, just like you ticket say...Next."

Five stars from a verified purchaser
"Entertaining and funny...Great read.*


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a good read?
Curl up on the couch with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart.*​
*Not your average sleuth.*
I'm a thirty-something African-American with junk in my trunk and a chest that women go under the knife for; I always dress to downplay that. I want folks judging me for my mind, not my body.
In this stuff, every time I stood, my chest ended up in some man's face. And when I walked, my butt swished like a Whirlpool on agitate.

*Not you average mystery*
A slave stole a chest from his master and hid it in the island's caves. No one knows for sure what the chest contained but whatever it was, legend says it has the power to destroy the master's descendants.

*If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride.*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*She wanted a reconciliation.
She got a murder.*

Take a trip to the islands with Kadence and Terrence in Death of an Island Tart. If they can't find the real killer the only way they'll leave the island will be in a pine box.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Five star review from Amazon
*
Intriguing and suspenseful. Kadence's determination is contagious. Power is most effective when wielded with humility. Looking forward to more from Kadence.

Save 75% through the weekend. Death of an Island Tart only ninety-nine cents through Sunday.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

With the weekend coming up, take a trip to the islands with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart: Book two of the Kadence MacBride mysteries.

She wanted a reconciliation, she got a murder. If she doesn't watch out she'll get a funeral, her own. If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a perfect beach read? Take a trip with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart. She wanted a reconciliation. She got a murder. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime. Take a look inside the book on Amazon. http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a perfect beach read? Take a trip with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart. She wanted a reconciliation. She got a murder. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime. Take a look inside the book on Amazon. http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Vacation time is coming. Why not take Kadence MacBride with you?*

Praise for Kadence MacBride
Kadence MacBride is quite the memorable character.

An original and engaging protagonist.

Kadence is a definite keeper.

If you love a sleuth with attitude, you'll love the Kadence MacBride Mysteries: Death of an Idiot Boss and Death of an Island Tart.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a perfect beach read? Take a trip with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart. She wanted a reconciliation. She got a murder. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime. Take a look inside the book on Amazon. http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Spend some time with Kadence MacBride.*​Excerpt
This handsome black guy, about three people ahead of me, waved. Young, probably not even twenty, his eyes glittered with the desire I'd hoped to see in Terrence's. He puckered, making little kissy sounds. My mood soured.

"Look, I don't know who you are, but--"

"His name's Terrill Washington. And I'm MRS. Terrill Washington."

The voice came from the true object of his desire, a blonde bionic woman: collagen lips, silicone breasts, and no way the Lord gave her that sista-girl butt. With all those after-market parts, she probably needed a tune-up every 5,000 miles.

*If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride.*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Summer is coming. Take Kadence MacBride with you on vacation. *​
Excerpt
This handsome black guy, about three people ahead of me, waved. Young, probably not even twenty, his eyes glittered with the desire I'd hoped to see in Terrence's. He puckered, making little kissy sounds. My mood soured.

"Look, I don't know who you are, but--"

"His name's Terrill Washington. And I'm MRS. Terrill Washington."

The voice came from the true object of his desire, a blonde bionic woman: collagen lips, silicone breasts, and no way the Lord gave her that sista-girl butt. With all those after-market parts, she probably needed a tune-up every 5,000 miles.

If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*The Kadence MacBride Mystery Series*
Best friends since college, Kadence and Terrence have supported each other through failed marriages and dead-end relationships. Despite their strong mutual attraction, they've been unwilling to risk their friendship for a chance at love, until now. They'd be well on their way to happily ever after if they could just stop stumbling over dead bodies.

Book 1: Death of an Idiot Boss
Book 2: Death of an Island Tart

*Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a perfect beach read? Pack your Kindle as well as your suitcase and take a trip with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart. She wanted a reconciliation. She got a murder. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime. Take a look inside the book on Amazon. http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Santa brought you a new Kindle for Christmas. 
*Vacation is coming
Now you need some new books. 
Why not check out the Kadence MacBride Mysteries? *​
*Praise for Kadence MacBride*
Kadence MacBride is quite the memorable character.

An original and engaging protagonist.

Kadence is a definite keeper.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

[size=14pt]*Looking for a great read?
Spend the weekend with Kadence MacBride.
*​Review from a verified purchase.
"Intriguing and suspenseful. Kadence's determination is contagious. Power is most effective when wielded with humility. Looking forward to more from Kadence."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Stock up for your summer reading. From now through Friday June 10, Death of an Island Tart is only 99 cents. Take an island vacation with Kadence MacBride.

http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt Chapter 2*

There were only about ten of us. I'd read in the paper that in this latest bout of civil unrest, attendance had dropped at all the tourist attractions.

We waited in a large cavern close to the cave's entrance. Bare bulbs, strung around the walls, supplemented the natural light. Suddenly, the bulbs went out, leaving only the light from the entrance. Then it was gone, and we were in complete darkness. A circle of light appeared, and a small black woman stepped into it.

"My name is LaTonya Wolfe. Come with me to a time where there was no electricity; sugar, not tourism, was king, and most people who looked like me wore shackles.

"The year is 1750. My great-great-great-grandfather Jonas is sixteen years old. He'd been captured off the west coast of Africa and brought to the island only a few months prior. From the moment he landed, escape consumed Jonas. His back bore the stripes from his unsuccessful attempts, and he might have died trying if not for the Maroon. What the Maroon taught Jonas changed his destiny and mine."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Excerpt Chapter 2

I stood at the cave's mouth, waiting for the tour to start, when I saw this man checking me out, which wouldn't be happening if I'd worn my Snoopy tee-shirt and gym shorts. But after my pity fest, Snoopy was kinda ripe. I'd brought this short slinky slip dress to seduce Terrence, not sightsee alone, so I couldn't blame the man. If you wave meat in front of a dog, you shouldn't be surprised if he tries to bite you.

The man smiled. His beautiful white teeth stood in sharp contrast to his ebony skin. The prudent thing would've been to turn around and ignore him. So why didn't I? More importantly, why did I smile back?

He wore this white linen suit. Whenever I wear linen, I can't make it out the house good before I'm wrinkled as a Shar-Pei. Despite the 90-degree heat, his looked like it'd just been steam pressed.

As he walked towards me, I saw that his most amazing features were his emerald green eyes. This wasn't the first time a man had undressed me with a look. But this brother made me feel like he'd stripped me bare. I understood why he'd enjoy the view, but not why I'd enjoy showing him. Despite the ninety degree temperature, I shivered. What was wrong with me? Island men hit on anyone with a pulse. When had I become that needy?


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Vacation time is coming. Why not take Kadence MacBride with you?*

Praise for Kadence MacBride
Kadence MacBride is quite the memorable character.

An original and engaging protagonist.

Kadence is a definite keeper.

If you love a sleuth with attitude, you'll love the Kadence MacBride Mysteries: Death of an Idiot Boss and Death of an Island Tart.
Modify message


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Want to kick back with a good book?
Take an island vacation with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart.
*
She wanted a reconciliation.
She got a murder.

Praise for Kadence MacBride
Kadence MacBride is quite the memorable character.

An original and engaging protagonist.

Kadence is a definite keeper.

If you love a sleuth with attitude, you'll love the Kadence MacBride Mysteries: Death of an Idiot Boss and Death of an Island Tart.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Excerpt Chapter 1
There comes a time in every woman's life when she has to go get her man. My time was now. That's what put me on a jet, somewhere over the Caribbean, in this hootchie-momma outfit I'd let my friend Charlene talk me into. Everything I normally let hang out was trussed up like a turkey, and the things I always kept covered were out there swinging in the breeze.

Clothes may make the man, but they change the woman. I'm a thirty-something African-American with junk in my trunk and a chest that women go under the knife for; I always dress to downplay that. I want folks judging me for my mind, not my body.

In this stuff, every time I stood, my chest ended up in some man's face. And when I walked, my butt swished like a Whirlpool on agitate.

Clothes may change the woman, but they make the man lose his mind. They got me to the front of the security line and into first-class on a coach ticket. Terrence didn't have a prayer.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

[size=14pt]*Make a date for a Caribbean vacation with Kadence MacBride.
*​*Excerpt*
I'd almost gotten back to my car when I felt warm breath on my neck and smelled a hint of butterscotch. Someone whispered in my ear. "I know places in the caves you did not see on that tour. Let me show you, pretty lady."

I turned around. The man looked even better up close and personal.

"Over there." He pointed to an outcropping of rocks.

I don't know what made him think I'd go traipsing around in that cave with him. I kept walking. "My momma taught me not to talk to strangers."

"They call me Raymond. What they call you?"

"They call me gone." I opened my car door and got in.

"Run on, Miss Gone. I be here when you stop running."

I've done some dumb things after a breakup. Raymond struck me as one of those men who specialized in talking women out their drawers. If I didn't keep my guard up, he just might succeed in talking me out of mine.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a great beach read?
Why not check out the Kadence MacBride Mysteries

Praise for Kadence MacBride
Kadence MacBride is quite the memorable character.

An original and engaging protagonist.

Kadence is a definite keeper.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Make a date for a Caribbean vacation with Kadence MacBride.*​
Excerpt
I'd almost gotten back to my car when I felt warm breath on my neck and smelled a hint of butterscotch. Someone whispered in my ear. "I know places in the caves you did not see on that tour. Let me show you, pretty lady."

I turned around. The man looked even better up close and personal.

"Over there." He pointed to an outcropping of rocks.

I don't know what made him think I'd go traipsing around in that cave with him. I kept walking. "My momma taught me not to talk to strangers."

"They call me Raymond. What they call you?"

"They call me gone." I opened my car door and got in.

"Run on, Miss Gone. I be here when you stop running."

I've done some dumb things after a breakup. Raymond struck me as one of those men who specialized in talking women out their drawers. If I didn't keep my guard up, he just might succeed in talking me out of mine.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Not your average sleuth.*
"I peeled the newspaper from my butt, emerged from the tow truck as a queen would from her carriage and glided in the building."

*Not your average mystery.*
What's done in the dark comes out in the light even fifty years later

If you like a sleuth with attitude. You'll love Kadence MacBride.
Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Want to kick back with a good book?
Take an island vacation with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart.

She wanted a reconciliation.
She got a murder.

Praise for Kadence MacBride
Kadence MacBride is quite the memorable character. 

An original and engaging protagonist.

Kadence is a definite keeper.

If you love a sleuth with attitude, you'll love the Kadence MacBride Mysteries: Death of an Idiot Boss and Death of an Island Tart.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Excerpt Chapter 2

There were only about ten of us. I'd read in the paper that in this latest bout of civil unrest, attendance had dropped at all the tourist attractions.

We waited in a large cavern close to the cave's entrance. Bare bulbs, strung around the walls, supplemented the natural light. Suddenly, the bulbs went out, leaving only the light from the entrance. Then it was gone, and we were in complete darkness. A circle of light appeared, and a small black woman stepped into it.

"My name is LaTonya Wolfe. Come with me to a time where there was no electricity; sugar, not tourism, was king, and most people who looked like me wore shackles.

"The year is 1750. My great-great-great-grandfather Jonas is sixteen years old. He'd been captured off the west coast of Africa and brought to the island only a few months prior. From the moment he landed, escape consumed Jonas. His back bore the stripes from his unsuccessful attempts, and he might have died trying if not for the Maroon. What the Maroon taught Jonas changed his destiny and mine."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Excerpt from Chapter 1

Terrence had grown a beard. He always did when we visited the island. I loved how it felt against my skin, like--

"Kadence?" Terrence looked to Sheila. "Thought you said the Reverend was here."

"I lied...Forgive me?  I didn't want to spoil your surprise."

He dropped her hand, then turned to me. "I didn't think you'd ever come."

"I know. Don't worry. I understand about Hootchie-Momma Barbie."

Sheila came over and patted my arm. "Now, now, that's not nice."

She got in one good pat before my eyes told her she'd better not try for two. Sheila pulled Terrence to the loveseat on the other side of the room, like somehow putting that little bit of distance between us would help her cause.

"Now that I'm here," I said, "we can just wrap Miss Thing up in a Hefty bag and set her out with the rest of the trash."

Sheila smiled at me like everything was wonderful. What was wrong with this girl? Surely she realized she was about to get gone.

"I need to talk to Kadence alone," Terrence said.

Sheila turned sideways, dangled one leg over Terrence's, and stroked his face. She was marking him like a dog marks a tree.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Excerpt Chapter 2

There were only about ten of us. I'd read in the paper that in this latest bout of civil unrest, attendance had dropped at all the tourist attractions.

We waited in a large cavern close to the cave's entrance. Bare bulbs, strung around the walls, supplemented the natural light. Suddenly, the bulbs went out, leaving only the light from the entrance. Then it was gone, and we were in complete darkness. A circle of light appeared, and a small black woman stepped into it.

"My name is LaTonya Wolfe. Come with me to a time where there was no electricity; sugar, not tourism, was king, and most people who looked like me wore shackles.

"The year is 1750. My great-great-great-grandfather Jonas is sixteen years old. He'd been captured off the west coast of Africa and brought to the island only a few months prior. From the moment he landed, escape consumed Jonas. His back bore the stripes from his unsuccessful attempts, and he might have died trying if not for the Maroon. What the Maroon taught Jonas changed his destiny and mine."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*She wanted a reconciliation.
She got a murder.*​
Take a trip to the islands with Kadence and Terrence in Death of an Island Tart. If they can't find the real killer the only way they'll leave the island will be in a pine box.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Fill up your Kindle for the long winter nights ahead. Make a date for a Caribbean vacation with Kadence MacBride.

*Excerpt*
I'd almost gotten back to my car when I felt warm breath on my neck and smelled a hint of butterscotch. Someone whispered in my ear. "I know places in the caves you did not see on that tour. Let me show you, pretty lady."

I turned around. The man looked even better up close and personal.

"Over there." He pointed to an outcropping of rocks.

I don't know what made him think I'd go traipsing around in that cave with him. I kept walking. "My momma taught me not to talk to strangers."

"They call me Raymond. What they call you?"

"They call me gone." I opened my car door and got in.

"Run on, Miss Gone. I be here when you stop running."

I've done some dumb things after a breakup. Raymond struck me as one of those men who specialized in talking women out their drawers. If I didn't keep my guard up, he just might succeed in talking me out of mine.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Excerpt Chapter 2

There were only about ten of us. I'd read in the paper that in this latest bout of civil unrest, attendance had dropped at all the tourist attractions.

We waited in a large cavern close to the cave's entrance. Bare bulbs, strung around the walls, supplemented the natural light. Suddenly, the bulbs went out, leaving only the light from the entrance. Then it was gone, and we were in complete darkness. A circle of light appeared, and a small black woman stepped into it.

"My name is LaTonya Wolfe. Come with me to a time where there was no electricity; sugar, not tourism, was king, and most people who looked like me wore shackles.

"The year is 1750. My great-great-great-grandfather Jonas is sixteen years old. He'd been captured off the west coast of Africa and brought to the island only a few months prior. From the moment he landed, escape consumed Jonas. His back bore the stripes from his unsuccessful attempts, and he might have died trying if not for the Maroon. What the Maroon taught Jonas changed his destiny and mine."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Curl up on the couch with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart.
*
Not your average sleuth.
"I'm a thirty-something African-American with junk in my trunk and a chest that women go under the knife for; I always dress to downplay that. I want folks judging me for my mind, not my body.

"In this stuff, every time I stood, my chest ended up in some man's face. And when I walked, my butt swished like a Whirlpool on agitate."

Not you average mystery
A slave stole a chest from his master and hid it somewhere in the island's caves. No one knows for sure what the chest contained; whatever it was gave the slave enough bargaining power to gain freedom for his entire family. According to legend, the chest's contents still have the power to destroy the master's descendants. Will Kadence solve the mystery of the chest or fall prey to its curse?

*If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride
Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*The Kadence MacBride Mystery Series*
Best friends since college, Kadence and Terrence have supported each other through failed marriages and dead-end relationships. Despite their strong mutual attraction, they've been unwilling to risk their friendship for a chance at love, until now. They'd be well on their way to happily ever after if they could just stop stumbling over dead bodies.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*She wanted a reconciliation.
She got a murder*​
I felt so cold, like my heart had frozen. It still beat. Pumped blood through my veins. But without Terrence, the loving part had been wrapped and frozen and stored like last night's meatloaf.

*If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride.*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

From now until January 8, 2017, Death of an Island Tart is only 99 cents. Save $3.00 from its normal price of $3.99. Now that the rush of the holidays is over time for a great read. Why not take a trip with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart. She wanted a reconciliation. She got a murder. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime. Take a look inside the book on Amazon. http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt Chapter 2
*
There were only about ten of us. I'd read in the paper that in this latest bout of civil unrest, attendance had dropped at all the tourist attractions.

We waited in a large cavern close to the cave's entrance. Bare bulbs, strung around the walls, supplemented the natural light. Suddenly, the bulbs went out, leaving only the light from the entrance. Then it was gone, and we were in complete darkness. A circle of light appeared, and a small black woman stepped into it.

"My name is LaTonya Wolfe. Come with me to a time where there was no electricity; sugar, not tourism, was king, and most people who looked like me wore shackles.

"The year is 1750. My great-great-great-grandfather Jonas is sixteen years old. He'd been captured off the west coast of Africa and brought to the island only a few months prior. From the moment he landed, escape consumed Jonas. His back bore the stripes from his unsuccessful attempts, and he might have died trying if not for the Maroon. What the Maroon taught Jonas changed his destiny and mine."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Winter got you down?*​If you're sick and tired of gray skies and shoveling snow, take a trip to the islands with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart:Book Two of the Kadence MacBride Mysteries. A sleuth with attitude. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Snowed in this weekend? 
Curl up on the couch with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart.​
*Not your average sleuth.*
"I'm a thirty-something African-American with junk in my trunk and a chest that women go under the knife for; I always dress to downplay that. I want folks judging me for my mind, not my body.

"In this stuff, every time I stood, my chest ended up in some man's face. And when I walked, my butt swished like a Whirlpool on agitate."

*Not you average mystery*
A slave stole a chest from his master and hid it somewhere in the island's caves. No one knows for sure what the chest contained; whatever it was gave the slave enough bargaining power to gain freedom for his entire family. According to legend, the chest's contents still have the power to destroy the master's descendants. Will Kadence solve the mystery of the chest or fall prey to its curse?

*If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride
Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime*​


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*The Kadence MacBride Mystery Series*
Best friends since college, Kadence and Terrence have supported each other through failed marriages and dead-end relationships. Despite their strong mutual attraction, they've been unwilling to risk their friendship for a chance at love, until now. They'd be well on their way to happily ever after if they could just stop stumbling over dead bodies.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Looking for a great read?
Spend the weekend with Kadence MacBride.*

*Review from a verified purchase.*
"Intriguing and suspenseful. Kadence's determination is contagious. Power is most effective when wielded with humility. Looking forward to more from Kadence."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

Looking for a perfect beach read? Take a trip with Kadence MacBride in Death of an Island Tart. She wanted a reconciliation. She got a murder. Free with Kindle Unlimited and Amazon Prime. Take a look inside the book on Amazon. http://amzn.to/1GAA5k5


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*The Kadence MacBride Mystery Series*
Best friends since college, Kadence and Terrence have supported each other through failed marriages and dead-end relationships. Despite their strong mutual attraction, they've been unwilling to risk their friendship for a chance at love, until now. They'd be well on their way to happily ever after if they could just stop stumbling over dead bodies.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt Chapter 2
*
There were only about ten of us. I'd read in the paper that in this latest bout of civil unrest, attendance had dropped at all the tourist attractions.

We waited in a large cavern close to the cave's entrance. Bare bulbs, strung around the walls, supplemented the natural light. Suddenly, the bulbs went out, leaving only the light from the entrance. Then it was gone, and we were in complete darkness. A circle of light appeared, and a small black woman stepped into it.

"My name is LaTonya Wolfe. Come with me to a time where there was no electricity; sugar, not tourism, was king, and most people who looked like me wore shackles.

"The year is 1750. My great-great-great-grandfather Jonas is sixteen years old. He'd been captured off the west coast of Africa and brought to the island only a few months prior. From the moment he landed, escape consumed Jonas. His back bore the stripes from his unsuccessful attempts, and he might have died trying if not for the Maroon. What the Maroon taught Jonas changed his destiny and mine."


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt from Chapter 1*

Terrence had grown a beard. He always did when we visited the island. I loved how it felt against my skin, like--

"Kadence?" Terrence looked to Sheila. "Thought you said the Reverend was here."

"I lied...Forgive me? I didn't want to spoil your surprise."

He dropped her hand, then turned to me. "I didn't think you'd ever come."

"I know. Don't worry. I understand about Hootchie-Momma Barbie."

Sheila came over and patted my arm. "Now, now, that's not nice."

She got in one good pat before my eyes told her she'd better not try for two. Sheila pulled Terrence to the loveseat on the other side of the room, like somehow putting that little bit of distance between us would help her cause.

"Now that I'm here," I said, "we can just wrap Miss Thing up in a Hefty bag and set her out with the rest of the trash."

Sheila smiled at me like everything was wonderful. What was wrong with this girl? Surely she realized she was about to get gone.

"I need to talk to Kadence alone," Terrence said.

Sheila turned sideways, dangled one leg over Terrence's, and stroked his face. She was marking him like a dog marks a tree.


----------



## jec (May 13, 2015)

*Excerpt Chapter 1*
There comes a time in every woman's life when she has to go get her man. My time was now. That's what put me on a jet, somewhere over the Caribbean, in this hootchie-momma outfit I'd let my friend Charlene talk me into. Everything I normally let hang out was trussed up like a turkey, and the things I always kept covered were out there swinging in the breeze.

Clothes may make the man, but they change the woman. I'm a thirty-something African-American with junk in my trunk and a chest that women go under the knife for; I always dress to downplay that. I want folks judging me for my mind, not my body.

In this stuff, every time I stood, my chest ended up in some man's face. And when I walked, my butt swished like a Whirlpool on agitate.

Clothes may change the woman, but they make the man lose his mind. They got me to the front of the security line and into first-class on a coach ticket. Terrence didn't have a prayer.

*If you like a sleuth with attitude, you'll love Kadence MacBride. Check out Death of an Island Tart* http://amzn.to/2kw5Cld


----------

